# Surf Fishing at Night



## RedPrim (May 5, 2012)

I am going surf fishing at the end of May off pcola beach. Just wondering if I went at night what could I expect to catch? Anything that would be around at night in greater numbers than the day?


----------



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

I am not the most experienced SHORE fisherman but I'd say you have a chance of getting some shark depending on what you use as bait. Again, I don't know much about shore fishing but have always wanted to try it at night............


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

catfish get really active at night.. but there are a variety of fish that you will catch. i would recommend getting there near dusk, the fishing is tremendous on the surf dusk and dawn. if you want to fish at night on the surf i recommend you keep a close eye on the weather reports, you don't want to get caught out there at night with a freak storm.

also bring some lighting with you so you can see what the heck you are doing


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

I fished today from 3pm untill 9pm and only got a lady fish from the surf. Thats in pamama city where you have people swimming all around you.


----------



## RedPrim (May 5, 2012)

Thank you Steve!


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

let us know if you have any luck, take pics


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

*Surf fishing 5/10/2012*

Have been surf fishing for the last 3 days and some night over near Destin. The sand fleas are out and have been catching most by hand. Well other then some lady fish and skip jack haven't really had too much luck. The guy down the beach caught ONE (1) Pompano. BUT, the green moss/seaweed in the water will drag your line down the beach with the current. Had 6oz of tripod lead on and it still was a bummer. Then dragging the green off your line. Didn't see much action in the water, and not too many catching anything around me. Maybe a good time to stock up on the fleas though. 

Good luck anyone.


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

hey toby have you seen any fleas lately


----------



## RedPrim (May 5, 2012)

Im in Birmingham but going back down to p-cola next weekend is the grass still bad at the surf and is the grass also a problem at the pier?


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

There's always some redfish around too and a lot like to feed at night at times. Fresh cut bait or live bait is awesome at night, you can also pick up some specks if you fish some live shrimp or LY's and of course sharks are always out there.


----------

